# ribaltare il verdetto



## muchachita111

Vorrei sapere cosa vuol dire:

ribaltare il verdetto

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## gatogab

muchachita111 said:


> Vorrei sapere cosa vuol dire:
> 
> ribaltare il verdetto ===>voltear el veredicto/juicio
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Neuromante

Dar la vuelta al veredicto


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Dar la vuelta al veredicto


Nosotros diríamos: "dar vuelta el veredicto".


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Nosotros diríamos: "dar vuelta el veredicto".



¿Segura? Creo que estás confundiendo la frase en italiano, por la falta de contexto. No es el veredicto que da la vuelta por iniciativa propia, hay alguien que le da la vuelta. "Veredicto" es el complemento directo del verbo, no el sujeto, y lleva la preposición "A" (U otra similar) obligatoriamente.


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, estoy segura, Neuro.  Yo lo entendí exactamente como vos lo explicás.  Es que por allá ustedes dicen "darle la vuelta" mientras que nosotros decimos "darlo vuelta".

Para nosotros "dar la vuelta al verdicto" no significaría "invertirlo", sino "dar un paseo alrededor de él".


----------



## 0scar

Por el contexto de Google es_ anular la sentencia_, los tribunales de apelación anulan o confirman sentencias.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Por el contexto de Google es_ anular la sentencia_, los tribunales de apelación anulan o confirman sentencias.


 
Sí, anulan *esa* sentencia, sentenciando otra contraria:
La sentenza in primo grado lo dichiara colpevole del reato.
La Corte D' Appello, in secondo grado, *ribalta il verdetto* precedente, dichiarandolo innocente _'perchè il fatto non susiste'_

(E' un esempio mica tanto campato in aria)



PD.
Ya me pareció que mi aporte (voltear) sonó a vulgarote o poco elegante


----------



## 0scar

Veredicto es una palabra que no se usa en Argentina, y no se cómo es en España.
Veredicto está asociado al juicio por jurados (como en los  EE.UU) y por acá no existen y creo que en España tampoco.


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que se dice "revocar un veredicto"

*revocar**.*
(Del lat. _revocāre_).


*1. *tr. Dejar sin efecto una concesión, un mandato *o una resolución*.


----------



## Neuromante

Revocar significa otra cosa distinta, justo la de la definición que has puesto


Oscar: El veredicto es la conclusión a la que llega el juez (O el jurado, que aquí lo han instaurado para cosas sueltas) y la sentencia es la resolución, con o sin condena, que el juez decide, tanto si ha habido jurado como si se ha hecho con un mínimo de sentido común.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Yo creo que se dice "revocar un veredicto"
> 
> *revocar**.*
> (Del lat. _revocāre_).
> 
> 
> *1. *tr. Dejar sin efecto una concesión, un mandato *o una resolución*.


 


> La corte di appello di Genova ribalta il verdetto: condannati i vertici della Polizia.


*Maggiori dettagli*


----------



## Tomby

> ribaltare il verdetto = revocar el veredicto





> *ribaltare*: _VT_, volcar; (_situazione_) dar un vuelco a
> © Dizionario Collins compact plus. Italiano-Spagnolo.


Artículo sobre el Jurado en España: aquí.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina también existe algo de juicio por jurado, en la provincía de Córdoba y desde el 2005:
http://edant.clarin.com/diario/2005/08/22/um/m-1038462.htm 

Volviendo al *verdetto *del hilo, el De Mauro confirma que habría que traducirlo como *sentencia, *en Italia no existe el *verdetto* propiamente dicho:

*verdetto*
s.m. *TS* dir.
*1a*. nel sistema processuale penale di alcuni paesi, spec. anglosassoni, responso espresso dalla giuria sulla colpevolezza o innocenza dell'imputato:_ leggere_,_ pronunciare il verdetto_,_ verdetto di condanna_,_ di assoluzione_
*1b*. estens., *sentenza *emessa dal giudice


----------

